# Ron Bolton, Chief Officer, Port Line 1971



## rangersql (Mar 20, 2008)

I was a young cadet in 1971 and Ron was my CO on the Port Lyttleton. Can anyone put me in touch with him?????????


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
There may be someone in the crew that can help.
Meanwhile find your way around and have a good trip.


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

There was a posting to say that Ron Bolton had crossed the bar in November last year. I only met him briefly, when I joined Luxor as 2nd Mate, he was the 1st Mate relieved by Eric Heppenstall..
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=22199&highlight=bolton


----------

